# bonniei



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I know you're going to hate me for this, but I have another suggestion. Since you've been reading about it and seem to be getting something out of it, why not think of running a self-help course on CBT for IBS here in the forum? I don't think Dr. Bolen would mind and you could use her book. You might want to check with jeff but I don't think he'd mind.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm not Bonniei, but this sounds like it might be an ok idea.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I would love to do something like that if Evie, BQ, and you would help out. Any suggestions for the format of the course?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might make everyone read a book or some articles, like Bolen or Burns or Blanchard, The books might give you an idea on what needs to be covered.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

bumpBada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Sorry Tom! Just got here! Good idea. How would an online course work in the context of a BB. have a link or something to it?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I haven't thought that far but I know there is software for courses like we do at psybc. I also happen to know Gail Susan does some online teaching. Actually I was thinking of just having some threads in the forum called CBT course and people could just post to them?Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I have a very good idea of what a book on it would be like. Do you think I should write a book instead?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know how many would be interested either. It seems no one posts in these forums.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Er...is Bonniei qualified?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

She suffers from IBS I think. And I think she wouldn't pretend to have expertise.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What i mean, is, is she qualified to give an ONLINE course about CBT? It is one thing to give information about, but another to run a course about it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes Nikki makes a good point. Am I qualified to teach? I do have experience in teaching but not CBT. While right now I have ten books on CBT and I have a general understanding, aqnd I have experience with the gas and D part of it I wouldn't even know where to begin with pain and C. It would have to be a joint venture with you as a psychologist guiding it and doing the C part, BQ the expert on pain and Evie and I on gas. I can give direction to the threads such as have a topic for discussion but without the input of members it would have no value.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This is a self-help and support bulletin board and there are online courses run by sufferers. eric just doesn't seem to understand that the only time Chris or I or others disagree with him is when he tries to be an expert but i don't think you'll fall into that way of thinking. I would think any kind of teaching experience would qualify you as you know when to bring in experts or use their books and articles. You might want to brush up on what fair use for educational purposes means. Otherwise you have the best qualifications, I would think. You might want to check with jeff on this, though. He might want to make you a specialist? Also check with Dr. B - I'm pretty sure she's uncomfortable with the expert tone the forum has been taking.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think Jeff would make someone an expert who actually is not one. Reading a few books on a topic does not make you an expert tom? Is that what you did with psychology?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, Nikki. You explained what I was trying to say about eric. Reading a few abstracts about IBS does not make someone an expert. My degree is real and no amount of slander because I am disabled by IBS is going to change that.BadaBTW, I'm still waiting for the email.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

why not just call it a dicussion or book discussion thread that bonnie (and others could facilitate). i'd be careful also with the term "course" since to me it implies some expertise. maybe not to everyone but certainly to many of us. but i do think bonnie could do a good job in faciliating and directing a discussion/discourse.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, Nancy.Bonniei, it looks like I might have to bow out of any connection as my targeters seem to have followed me here, but go for it.Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Um I am not sure if nikki is targeting you or me, LOL!. I don't think she has a very high opinion of me.Bada what is Dr B's address?But still I don't want to put effort into it if there is not much interest. I'll start another thread and see if there is any interest.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bonniei, I'm certainly not targeting you! We got past that i think.







I think if you want to discuss CBT on the forum then that is great. But i thin Toms idea of labelling it an online course it not a clever idea. If i was taking an online course i would expect an expert, and with all due respect- this is something your not.







Tom, you keep harping on about this degree of yours. You are not an expert on this forum and you never will be. You are here as a patient and not in any professional context. The same goes for Chrisgeorge.Eric never said he was an expert- he always maintained that he was a patient of 30+ years. I hope this is a success for you bonnie. I am willing to learn. It would be nice without the interruptions of people thinking they are constantly being attacked though.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, I'm glad you brought up the expert thing as that maybe eric's problem. I don't want to be an expert herebut if you really look at the times I've disagreed with or criticized eric it's been when I've felt he has writing as an expert or basing his opinion on a few abstracts he's read on the web.Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Nikki.


----------

